# O/K, so I could not fix my problem



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Could not manage to figure out how come I lost my access to expat forum from time to time, and got returned to the guest view.:confused2: Oh well, new username, new day, new experience

Gerhardme1954 signing off, whitedesert signing on...


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Could not manage to figure out how come I lost my access to expat forum from time to time, and got returned to the guest view.:confused2: Oh well, new username, new day, new experience
> 
> Gerhardme1954 signing off, whitedesert signing on...


That's weird, I had the same problem a while back, every time I tried to sign in it would just send me back as a guest, I just figured it was gremlins in the works and it seems to have sorted itself now. The only thing that's changed is that I've gone from using a dongle/USB stick to being back onto internet using a telephone line connection...maybe that has something to do with it, or not, who knows.......:confused2:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Hope it works out now. Cannot register a new username every week! Seems good so far...


----------

